# ! ! ! [ Gold ] ! ! !



## kinGfisCh (28. Juli 2002)

ich hab da mal nen problem ich hatte so gerne nen Goldtext weil das so gut auf meine page passen wüprde also könnte mir jemand erklären wie man gold in adobe oder 3dmax erzeugt oder einfach  " Circle "
in gold und auf weissem hintergrund schreiben mehr net währe nett wenn mir einer hilft thx


----------



## nanda (28. Juli 2002)

das tut hier ist schon mal ein guter anfang:
link


----------



## kinGfisCh (28. Juli 2002)

hab ich schon ausprobiert aber das funktionert net mit weissem hintergrund nur schwarz udn dass kann ich net gebrauchen


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juli 2002)

So ein Quatsch! Wenn du statt dem Glühen einen leichten Schattenwurf dazupackst, dann geht das auch auf weiß prima...

/Kapro


----------



## kinGfisCh (28. Juli 2002)

ich mein dass doch so am schluss is doch da nen schwarzer hintergrund
ich kann ja schlecht die farben umkehren dann is ja net mehr goldiger text da und ich schätze nicht das wenn ich am anfang statt schwarz weiss nehme das gewünschte ergebniss rauskommt oder ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juli 2002)

Der Typ aus dem Tutorial hat eine ******technik drauf. Das ist alles sehr "schmutzig".

1) Text erstellen, schwarz auf weiß.
2) in die Kanälepalette wechseln, und da einen Kanal duplizieren (Drag&Drop auf das Icon für neue Ebene) und die neue Ebene Weichzeichnen.
3) In die Ebenenpalette wechseln und eine neue Ebene erstellen, diese mit 50% Grau füllen. Auf diese Ebene wendest du die Renderingfilter->Beleuchtungseffekte wie im Tutorial angegeben an. Als Quelle wählst du dabei deinen neu erstellten, weichgezeichneten Kanal.
4)Strg+Klick auf das Icon der Textebene in der Ebenenpalette und mit Shift+Strg+I die Auswahl umkehren.
5) Die Ebene mit dem 3d-Text auswählen und [Entf] drücken.
6) Jetzt kannst du per Strg+M die Kurven verdrehen und tönen und was auch immer wie im Tut angegeben.

Fertig.


----------



## kinGfisCh (28. Juli 2002)

ok ich probiers grad mal thx im voraus


----------



## kinGfisCh (28. Juli 2002)

man bei mir sieht das nur so aus  was mach ich denn falsch need help ich bin so doof (((((((


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Juli 2002)

Paßt doch. Nur ist halt nicht jede Schriftart gleichermaßen geeignet für diesen Chromeffekt. Wenn du jetzt noch Strg+U drücktst und dann das Häkchen bei "färben" setzt, kannst du deine Schrift golden machen. Dann einen doppelklick auf die Ebene und bei den Ebeneneffekten "Schlagschatten" auswählen...


----------



## Kurini (29. Juli 2002)

@kingfish 



> ich mein dass doch so am schluss is doch da nen schwarzer hintergrund
> ich kann ja schlecht die farben umkehren dann is ja net mehr goldiger text da



Tipps:
1) :RTFM:
2) Schonmal was von auswahl werkzeug oder füll werkzeug gehört :
Schwarzes feld anwählen und in weis färben *und wooom weisser hintergrund*
3) Wenn du das net mal weist dann wuerd ich dir raten nicht direkt mit solchen Tutorials zu arbeiten sondern erstma den standard von Photoshop mit hilfe des "handbuches" zu lernen !


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Juli 2002)

Großartige Tips, Schlaubi Schlumpf.


----------



## X-trOn (29. Juli 2002)

aber wenn er die Text ebene schon gerastert und mit der hintgrundebene zusammengefügt hat is das umfärben vom hintergrund nicht mehr ganz so leicht 

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## kinGfisCh (29. Juli 2002)

@ 1337 h4XX0r ph0to$hOp g07T Kurini aka "ich weiss eh alles besser"


> _Original geschrieben von X-trOn _
> *aber wenn er die Text ebene schon gerastert und mit der hintgrundebene zusammengefügt hat is das umfärben vom hintergrund nicht mehr ganz so leicht
> *



spiel dich doch noch mehr auf das is ne "Tutorial" page und net ne seite um photoshop anfänger dumm anzumachen !

p.s. Thx an Kaprolactam hat geklappt *knuddel*


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Juli 2002)

Gönau. Deswegen waren Kurinis wertvolle Ratschläge nicht wie angegeben von höchster KI...

@kingfisch:
Fein. Freut mich, geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Kurini (29. Juli 2002)

> aber wenn er die Text ebene schon gerastert und mit der hintgrundebene zusammengefügt hat is das umfärben vom hintergrund nicht mehr ganz so leicht



Wo liegt denn da das problem ? ich erkenn da keins 
Einfach erstma die ebene weis färben und dann den schlagschatten drauf machen man oder bevor man die 2 eben zusammenfügt.Man kann immer durch [STRG+alt+z] sachen rückgänig machen !




> @ 1337 h4XX0r ph0to$hOp g07T Kurini aka "ich weiss eh alles besser"



Ich hab nie behauptet das ich ein Photoshop gott bin und das ich "alles" besser weis !



> spiel dich doch noch mehr auf das is ne "Tutorial" page und net ne seite um photoshop anfänger dumm anzumachen !



Ach nee , aber bevor man irgendwelche tutorials macht denk ich mal sollte man doch wenigstens wissen wozu die haupttools sind sonst kann man in den meisten fällen nicht gerade viele tutorials machen 

und einer der newbees anmacht oder sonst irgendein anti noob bin ich auch net aber nen bissl mitdenken ist angesagt .

nun zu Kingfisch ! Falls du es immer noch net weist hier :

mach dat tutorials wies da steht fertig mit schwarzem hintergrund und bevor du den shclagschatten machst wählst du den Zauberstab an *(W)* und klickst auf den Schwarzen hintergund damit und gehst dann z.b. auf Bearbeiten -> Fläche Füllen -> Fläche füllen : weis . 

Letzter satz : Trotzdem bleib ich bei meiner meinung das man wenn man sich mit nem programm beschäftigt man wenigstens die minimalen standards können sollte , wenigstens durch selber ausprobieren der tools ! Ich war ja auch ma nen noob wie jeder andere .


----------



## Christoph (29. Juli 2002)

> Trotzdem bleib ich bei meiner meinung das man wenn man sich mit nem programm beschäftigt man wenigstens die minimalen standards können sollte , wenigstens durch selber ausprobieren der tools !



stimmt schon so


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Juli 2002)

@Kurini:

lesen - denken - schreiben

Und zwar in der Reihenfolge.

1) Klar ist es verlockend, überlegene Kenntnisse zu präsentieren und - nach dem Motto "Ist doch total simpel..." - dem anderen fehlende Kenntnisse vorzuwerfen, die grandiosen neuen RTFM-Smileys tragen ihren Teil dazu bei, aber das geht auch nur dann, wenn man sich wenigstens kurz mit der Fragestellung beschäftigt hat. Hättest du das getan, wäre dir auch aufgefallen, daß, so wie es das Tutorial anleitet, es tatsächlich nicht funktioniert, wenn man einfach mit einer weißen Ebene anfängt. Das mag zum Teil daran liegen, daß Kingfisch noch nicht gut genug ist, die Arbeitsschritte dahingehend zu ändern, zum anderen daran daß das Tutorial nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber immerhin ist das ein Schritt-für-Schritt-Tutorial und keine allgemein formulierte Anleitung, und wie soll man schon gute Tutorials von schlechten unterscheiden wenn man sich noch nicht so gut auskennt. Ich finde es völlig legitim, daß er fragt wie man das anders machen kann.


2)





> Thx an Kaprolactam hat geklappt



Jetzt noch eben mal gönnerhaft eine Lösung zu präsentieren hat nicht mehr ganz hingehauen...

/Kapro


----------



## foxx21 (29. Juli 2002)

> spiel dich doch noch mehr auf das is ne "Tutorial" page und net ne seite um photoshop anfänger dumm anzumachen !




willst du konflikt?


----------



## kinGfisCh (29. Juli 2002)

du´kannst mir auch noch 1000 mal erklären wies geht durch Kaprolactam
hab ichs schon lange geschafft aber ich hab auch kein bock mich dumm anmachen zulassen und ich hab schon nen minimal plan von adobe und peile größtenteils die grundfunktionen um die tutorials auf der seite hier zu bearbeiten und keiner hat dich gezwungen irgend nen komentar abzugeben was ich zu können habe und was net


----------



## kinGfisCh (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *
> 
> 
> willst du konflikt?  *



was guckst du ? isch weiss wo dein haus wohnt


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Juli 2002)

Jetzt ist es aber auch gut. Schluss!

Mythosito, machst du bitte zu? 

/Kapro


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juli 2002)

das wird echt immer schlimmer hier,
ist ja langsam aber sicher schlimmer
als fp.de, zumindest wird es das werden,
wenn sich hier nicht bald eiiges ändern wird.

ich versteh es nicht, es war doch mal so schön hier...;((


----------



## kinGfisCh (29. Juli 2002)

ich bin ein ganz braver der hat aber angefangen :*(


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Juli 2002)

Meine Güte - kriegt ihr euch jetzt bald mal wieder ein, alle beide?  Wir sind doch wohl hier nicht im Kindergarten!

@smallB:
Klar kann man meckern, das tu ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit, aber von dir hab ich nur sehr selten mal was konstruktives gelesen. Es ist immer leicht, andere zu kritisieren, aber es ist auch nicht so viel schwerer, mal in fünf Minuten eine Lösung für die kleineren Probleme zu schreiben, dabei fällt keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, und diese Firlefanz-Topics müssen nicht auf solch epische Ausmaße breitgetreten werden wie dieser hier und würden schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. Heulen und vergangenen Zeiten nachtrauern bringt nichts!

@Kingfisch:
Du hast dein Problem gelöst, also gibts ja wohl keinen Grund, sich hier noch aufzuspulen. Dieses ganze Forum wäre ein weitaus friedlicherer Ort, wenn sich nicht jeder sofort persönlich in seinem Stolz verletzt fühlen würde und aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machte. Klar antworten nicht immer alle freundlich, das liegt in der Natur der Sache, aber es sollte doch wohl möglich sein, sich auf die konstruktiven Beiträge zu beschränken und es einfach gut sein lassen...


/Kapro


----------

